# Paper Based Visa - How to check the VEVO status



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi All , 

DO any of you know how to check the details of your visa through VEVO portal , there is an option to check the visa details online but it asks either TRN or Password , as mine was paper based application and I don't have TRN but how to obtain password ? should i call the help desk number 131881 for this ? 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont think you can check your status online as you are paper based. All you can do is call them and ask


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

The link Visa Entitlement Verification Online for eVisa Holders says we can get the password if we don't have one , I am not sure whether paper based grantees can access it or not 


Below lines are from immi.gov.au

Using VEVO

To use VEVO, you must have a Transaction Reference Number (TRN) or password.
See: Enter VEVO as a Visa holder

If you do not have a TRN or a password, or have forgotten your TRN or password, contact the department to get a new password.
Telephone: 131 881

If you are concerned that someone knows your password, you can change it.
See: Change VEVO password as a Visa holder

If you are seeking to check the progress of a visa or citizenship application, you can check this information using the Query Application Status.
See: Query Application Status


----------

